# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se busca Ing. Agronomo con conocimiento del manejo de quinua

## Namealex20

Estamos a la búsqueda de un Ing. Agronomo con experiencia en cultivo y manejo de Quinua con riego tecnificado para la ciudad de Arequipa. Enviar su CV a namealex20@hotmail.com com asunto ING. AGRONOMO, graciasTemas similares: Se busca Quinua para Exportacion Artículo: Fortalecen capacidades de agricultores de Junín para el manejo eficiente de la quinua Artículo: Minag buscará apoyo de China para crear centro de conocimiento de la quinua Artículo: Sierra Exportadora busca promover valor agregado de quinua y aumentar su consumo Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika

----------

